# Moving costs and voltage for appliances



## mickie_dw (May 4, 2009)

Hi there

I'm moving to Portugal from South Korea in early September, and I was wondering if anyone could help me with the following two questions:

1.) If we ship our household goods to Lisbon Port, how much would a moving company charge us to move our stuff (20ft container) from Lisbon Port to Cascais?
2.) All our appliances are Korean bought, and we are wondering whether we should ship the larger appliances such as the airconditioner and the refrigerator. What is the outlet voltage and the cycle (hertz) in Portugal, and is a direct or an alternating current in use, or both? 
(Smaller appliances are not a problem, as we can use a transformer if necessary.)

Any help with this would be much appreciated.

Mickie


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Mickie
You should ask your transport company to give you a cost including delivery to Cascais, not only to port of Lisbon. I am moving to Cascais as well at the end of Sep and just got my quote from Kings International also for a 20 foot container from Jhb to Cascais, for R50 000 at the rate of US$1= R8.00 and Euro 1= R11.55. Their quote includes packing at my house, transport to Dbn, all terminal charges, customs etc delivery to Cascais, unloading and unpacking on day of delivery, removal of packing debris and return of the empty container to shipping line. Does not include insurance or storage in Portugal. Your cost will be higher because of distance but this should give you an idea. They also take everything inside the apartment. Don't forget that you have to get a luggage certificate, ((you make a list of all your household contents in triplicate (certified) take it to the Pt consulate and they will stamp it so that your goods can enter Pt free of customs duty))- Check the conditions on their web site.
As for electricity, Pt uses the same as in RSA except that they have two pronged plugs, not three pronged like us. Also check that your fridge is CFC free, I've had to eliminate my two fridges from my list as they were pre 1998 and not CFC free. Yupee does this mean that my husband will have some company to watch the cricket and rugby matches in Cascais? Good luck with your move, maybe we will meet in Cascais, if you see a couple walking their black and white mutt in Cascais with a Springbok jersey (the dog, not me), that's us! Nelinha


----------



## mickie_dw (May 4, 2009)

nelinha said:


> Hi Mickie
> You should ask your transport company to give you a cost including delivery to Cascais, not only to port of Lisbon. I am moving to Cascais as well at the end of Sep and just got my quote from Kings International also for a 20 foot container from Jhb to Cascais, for R50 000 at the rate of US$1= R8.00 and Euro 1= R11.55. Their quote includes packing at my house, transport to Dbn, all terminal charges, customs etc delivery to Cascais, unloading and unpacking on day of delivery, removal of packing debris and return of the empty container to shipping line. Does not include insurance or storage in Portugal. Your cost will be higher because of distance but this should give you an idea. They also take everything inside the apartment. Don't forget that you have to get a luggage certificate, ((you make a list of all your household contents in triplicate (certified) take it to the Pt consulate and they will stamp it so that your goods can enter Pt free of customs duty))- Check the conditions on their web site.
> As for electricity, Pt uses the same as in RSA except that they have two pronged plugs, not three pronged like us. Also check that your fridge is CFC free, I've had to eliminate my two fridges from my list as they were pre 1998 and not CFC free. Yupee does this mean that my husband will have some company to watch the cricket and rugby matches in Cascais? Good luck with your move, maybe we will meet in Cascais, if you see a couple walking their black and white mutt in Cascais with a Springbok jersey (the dog, not me), that's us! Nelinha


Hi Nelinha

Thank you for your detailed response. 
I have been getting quotes from all sorts of shipping companies, but things work very differently in Korea than in SA, and it's very easy to get ripped off. I have of course looked into door-to-door shipping, but they want to charge us in the region of about 5000 Dollars to come and pack our stuff at home and to ship it to Lisbon Port, and about 2500 Euro from Lisbon port to Cascais (some even more than that). I'm pretty sure that the Korean companies are loading the price and then blaming the high prices on the Portuguese agents. I therefore wanted to know if we could save some money by shipping to Port, and then getting another mover to transport our goods to our house. As it turns out, a friend in Portugal got me some quotes, and apparently we can move from the port to Cascais for about 500- 700 Euro (inclusive of clearing customs). That shaves a substantial amount of money off the cheapest door-to-door quote we got. We'll definitely be shipping to Lisbon Port, and then I'll get my friend to assist us with the rest. 

Anyway, we'll be on the lookout for you when we get there!
Take care, and best of luck with your move as well. 

Mickie


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Mickie,
I'm glad that you are doing your home work, let me know if I can help in any way once I'm in Pt. Hope all goes well with your move, Cascais is a nice place, a bit sleepy in the off season, but of course you will find it different from us, you will be going to work whereas we will be going on a permanent holiday, will have to find something to do otherwise I will go crazy with boredom.
It's beautiful in Jhb, Spring has started that's what I will miss the most, the weather!
Have a good trip and enjoy Pt.
Nelinha


----------

